

Yerba Mate: the Wonder Drink for Business & Social Good - mcantelon
http://www.fastcompany.com/1690766/yerba-mate-the-wonder-drug-for-business-social-good

======
jpmc
As a yerba mate drinker for years I am excited to see some support for the
farmers. I am afraid that companies like this bastardize the real thing and
dilute it's significance in the minds of the (north)American mind.

------
wazoox
OK, the purpose is noble. However the title really looks like an ugly spam.
Find another one, please :)

